# Saw First Wild Black Squirrel



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Was out Saturday, and in Southern Ohio in a fairly remote area and the very first squirrel I saw was all Black, which from what I read are a grey squirrel with a certain gene.

I have seen them in parks and on college campus's before, but never truly out in the wild. And I was no where near either of the above to say the least. From what I read they occur naturally about 1 in 10,000. And yes, he did get a free pass, so I may see him again one day.

Has anyone else ever seen one in the wild?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They are all over here in NEO and will push out the grays. Kill all you see (within your limit).


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have noticed they seem more aggressive also. Have seen black squirrels chase greys out of the greys own den. I shoot them just like I would any other squirrel, no preferential or different treatment.


----------



## taxidermy223 (Jun 21, 2006)

A black squirrel is a gray squirrel that is only malenistic. The black and gray phases can be born from the same mother mixed in one litter. Along the shore of lake Erie from the black river going west you have the same thing going on with the eastern garter snake, malenistic and regular color phases mixed from the same parents.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

What does malenistic mean? Just a color variation gene? Or is it genetic mutation of some kind? Maybe from pollutants?


----------



## taxidermy223 (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep, you have it right a color variation gene. With albinos they lack color, malenistic has a overabundance. They are both a gray squirrel just a color difference. BTW they taste great also!


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

I've seen the black squirrels up around the Put-n Bay area and they are way larger then any gray squirrel. They even look bigger then any Fox squirrel I've ever seen, and their ears are huge with pointed tuffs of fur on the ear tips....like a bobcat's ear.


----------



## taxidermy223 (Jun 21, 2006)

Bigger then a fox squirrel? There must be some really large nuts up there they are munching on.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_squirrel


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Maybe it's a black groundhog......................oops!! Sorry, wrong post!!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

all the ones ive shot this year (3) were pretty small, i dont know if thats normal for the or if they're usually bigger? and one of the ones i got had a tumor on it or some kind of growth, it was weird, i didnt eat it at least


----------

